# New Shop Vintage Stuff



## mason_man (Aug 19, 2014)

Stop in this new place. Lots of cool stuff.

Ray


----------



## stoney (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh boy oh boy


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2014)

*Awesome toys*

Very cool place indeed.


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 20, 2014)

*how about an address*

Looks like a cool place


----------



## mason_man (Aug 21, 2014)

*Address*



abe lugo said:


> Looks like a cool place




OK, its 402 W Chapman Ave Orange 92866

Ray


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 21, 2014)

*Facebook page*

Here's his Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/BlacktopDepot

He is a friend of mine and he also writes for my magazines a few times a year. Name is Tony Colombini.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 21, 2014)

Yup, BlackTop
If you plan on stopping by you might want to call, entry door says by appt only.
Lots of stuff is consignment. The guy in the shop,his name is Mike.

Ray


----------

